

Ask HN: Looking for Scala + Akka + Spray contractor for startup? - kereta

We are a group of 6 working on a startup project with 3 SW engineers working part time but need more Scala&#x2F;Akka&#x2F;Spray experienced programmer consultant to help roll out a bare bones server app.  We need a good foundation to build on however and highly scalable. Luckily our senior SW engineer knows what he wants to build, lacks the time.<p>What would be best place to find contractor help? Anyone interested?
======
eliah-lakhin
I don't have experience with Akka specificially, but I have long experience
with Scala, and similar web frameworks in another languages.

Here is one of my projects in Scala: [https://github.com/Eliah-Lakhin/papa-
carlo](https://github.com/Eliah-Lakhin/papa-carlo) And this is my resume:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/26689230/cv.pdf](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/26689230/cv.pdf)

I would like to work in Akka based startup as a remote full-time contractor(I
had been working remotely for years). As a a middle-ware role for start. What
do you think?

------
cfeduke
I work in Scala and Akka everyday at my full time job creating systems to
handle video image processing and web client access plus analytics. (I love
Scala, warts and all.)

I am also a technical reviewer for Scalatra in Action (Manning) and was a
technical reviewer for Developing an Akka Edge (Bleeding Edge).

I'm looking for remote contract work; post a reply if you're interested. I'm
pretty easy to find.

------
wozmirek
Maybe a Typesafe consulting partner? I work at SoftwareMill, a Scala software
house, we're remote & distributed and quite used to the type of work you need.
As for our experience, I think the most relevant bit would be moving yap.tv, a
Ruby-based TV startup to Scala.

